
Scuttlebot peer-to-peer log store - bpierre
https://scuttlebot.io/
======
masukomi
I think the more relevant link is
[https://www.scuttlebutt.nz/](https://www.scuttlebutt.nz/) which is more about
the use of it and thinking behind it than just dumping you in the core docs...
I find it good to know if i should care before i start dissecting the guts of
an API.

~~~
atestu
What's the difference between scuttlebutt and scuttlebot?

From the repo…

> There are already several applications built on scuttlebot, one of the best
> ways to learn about secure-scuttlebutt is to poke around in these
> applications.

I'm very confused.

~~~
brad0
Scuttlebutt is the protocol. Scuttlebot is a nodejs library that has
implemented the protocol.

You can use the scuttlebot library to build peer to peer apps.

I looked into it a while back, it seems like a cool technology. Happy to try
and answer any questions.

------
Jtsummers
I ended up here:
[https://ipfs.io/blog/25-pubsub/](https://ipfs.io/blog/25-pubsub/) after
reading up on scuttlebutt (again). They've implemented a pubsub mechanism on
IPFS, which would (neatly) handle the data distribution challenge of SSB, and
largely be compatible with SSB's ethos. They don't have a way to make it so
only certain people can publish, but that's a technically surmountable
challenge (either filter out invalidly signed publications now, or wait for
them to have their solution in place).

Pairing these two approaches, SSB could make a neat application on top of the
IPFS pubsub infrastructure (with some work)

------
je42
nice. Kappa Architecture mentioned ! :) ->
[https://github.com/ssbc/scuttlebot](https://github.com/ssbc/scuttlebot)

------
graphememes
I long for the day where we no longer need a server at all.

